# Utah Non-Resident Permit Course



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

_This class will certify you with the training you need to apply for a Utah non-resident concealed firearms permit. Once you obtain this license, you will be able to carry a concealed firearm in approximately *32 states*! This class is approximately 4.5 hours in length. You will be fingerprinted on site, given a pre-addressed envelope with postage, given a gift card good for 2 passport photos, fill out the application with the instructor, and you will be given copies of all course outlines. Course also includes a coupon for $20 off the purchase of a firearm at the Outer Limits Pro Shop in Holbrook, MA._

_Cost is $100.00_
_Police, Corrections, Fire, Military and EMS Personnel recieve discounted pricing._

Class Dates are:​Saturday July 19th from 11AM-3PM​Saturday August 2nd from 11AM-3PM​
Register by emailing [email protected] or by calling Joe at 781-771-9978​Classes are held in Holbrook, MA​Details on other classes can be found at www.JMinstruction.com​


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Utah.....Don't they have a salty lake there or something? This 32 state reciprocity sounds good. Great to have if you can't have LEOSA


----------

